# Bellator 142 tourney matches set with Lawal vs. Vassell, Davis vs. Newton



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/08/bellator-142-tourney-matches-set-with-lawal-vs-vassell-davis-vs-newton












> The opening round matchups for next month’s four-man, single-night Bellator MMA light heavyweight tournament have been set, as Muhammed Lawal meets Linton Vassell, and Phil Davis faces Emanuel Newton.
> 
> The pairings, which were conducted via random draw following Thursday’s Bellator 141 weigh-ins, were announced on Friday’s Spike TV telecast.
> 
> ...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Man this tourney is my guilty pleasure for the month!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The tournament is abysmal because they couldn't find a more boring line up of fighters. But McGeary and Ortiz is an awesome fight. I actually still think Tito will be a very good fighter.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The tournament is abysmal because they couldn't find a more boring line up of fighters. But McGeary and Ortiz is an awesome fight. I actually still think Tito will be a very good fighter.



You're drinking your own kool aid here... 

Mo finishes fights... 11 of his 15 have been by KO or TKO he puts guys down. He bounces between LHW and HW and has a great all around game.

Newton can finish by sub or KO, and he's dangerous in every round, he's stopped a few guys in the 3rd and 5th rounds, and he's come from behind more than once to get a stoppage. Plus he throws a lot of spinning sh!t. And when his spinning sh!t lands it knocks you out cold. Just ask Beltran and Mo...

Phil Davis was ranked #4 in the UFC LHW division so it's interesting alone to see how he does amongst the Bellator ranks... I mean seriously if one of the UFCs top five guys doesn't even make it past the first round thats gonna be pretty interesting..

And then you've got Linton Vassell he's got 15 wins, 6 by KO and 7 by submission.... He goes for the kill every single time. His all around game is impressive..

You may not personally like these guys fighting style... That's your personal preference but this tourney is anything but boring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm interested in the tournament for sure, but you can't pretend that most of the MMA world considers Mo and Davis to be boring. Newton on top of that gets tired quickly and repeatedly tries bad spinning hammerfists which somehow become KO spinning hammerfists, and Linton is okay but again, style isn't exactly exciting.

Most people wouldn't consider these guys to be "exciting" fights, but I'm for sure interested in the tournament.


----------

